# Added some more room to my run



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

I just built a bigger run for my 6 pullets and wanted to share. It's roughly 25'x25' and shaped like an octagon.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

They love it but I did have to clip their wings because they wanted to roost on the 6 foot fence.


----------



## cedar100 (Jun 27, 2013)

If you have trouble with that instead of goin through the annoyance of clipping ther winds at dusk go out ther grab them and put them were you won't them to roost and ther go ther forever


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice run that.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

